# In home cigar room



## travelnguy (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, we are moving to Texas in a couple of months. The wife has already said that I can have a cigar room as long as we have at least 4 bedrooms. 

So, a lot of people on here have posted information about cigar rooms in their basements. But, what about on the first or second floor of your home? Have you done it? How did you do it? 

I am assuming that it will be a typical bedroom sized 12x12 or a bit bigger. I know I need to tear out the carpet and install wood or tile floors. I am not looking for a walk in humidor as I already have a very large cabinet one. What kind of ventilation would I need? There will probably be up to 5 smokers at a time in here. 

Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

travelnguy said:


> Well, we are moving to Texas in a couple of months. The wife has already said that I can have a cigar room as long as we have at least 4 bedrooms.
> 
> So, a lot of people on here have posted information about cigar rooms in their basements. But, what about on the first or second floor of your home? Have you done it? How did you do it?
> 
> ...


I haven't done such a thing myself, since I'm not a home owner. But I remember back in college when we smoked (cigarettes) indoors, we had 2 fans in 2 opposing windows. One blowing in. One blowing out. It kept the air fresh in the room.

Also, having smoked in my apartments in the past (good old bachelor days  ), I can tell you to stay away from carpets (which you already know), and use only leather and wood furniture. Those will absorb the stink the least. Also, be sure to take care of the leather and wood on regular basis. Smoke leaves a nasty brownish residue on everything, and you don't want that drying and integrating with your furniture.

Another good thing would be a fireplace to have in the same room if you can pull it off. Burning wood and bit of smoke coming from it will give the room its own aroma aside from the tobacco... not to mention the mood 

One last thing. Stay away from air fresheners in your smoking room. And like said earlier, take special care of all leather and wood, and you should have a great place to hang out with your loved ones and friends.

Oh yea, and once you have one:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/268593-man-cave-smoking-room.html


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

First floor will almost certainly always be cooler than the second floor...thus, first floor would be a better choice for storing your humidor.

I have kids, so if I were doing something like this, one of my biggest concerns would be smoke circulating into the house, even in small amounts. I would prefer a room with plenty of windows (to air it out on nice days), only 1 door to the rest of the house (and make this a fairly tight fitting door). I'd probably think about closing off air circulation to the rest of the house, and give the room its own heating/cooling...this could be something as simple as a small window-unit AC and an electric space heater for winter.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just having your wife work with you is something to cheer about as far as a smoking room. My house is too big for our needs as it is...2 adults and 4 bedrooms, study, library, formal LR, formal DR, great room, on and on and I can't get one room to smoke in. 4 outside patio decks is where I get to smoke and it gets pretty warm here in Hotlanta. I supposed I could do the basement but that's just more room I don't need to take care. Oh for the days when I had a nice big one bedroom and living room and could smoke anywhere,,,even on the crapper.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

upstairs room w/ a balcony for smoking... keep the bar and cigars in the room and the smoking for the balcony.. SORTED...

rb


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

You'll find most of the information you need here: Ryan's Cigar Room


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

How to Design a Cigar Room - Cigar Room Design for Cigar Smokers


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

If I only had the space.


----------



## Cigarjim (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweeeet!

When its done, post pics and details....


Jim


----------

